# Problems in Calais?



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are heading for Calais in the next few days 
See http://www.ainfos.ca/en/ainfos22822.html

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, Don where did you dig that one up from? :wink: 

Are these anarchists that organised? A"multiligual news servise by for and about anarchists". :!: seems a bit far fetched.......


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a post from the tribby site from Ham who was there today
Came through Calais this morning 24/06/09 08:30 shuttle. Arrived last night Noticed Police bikes at all the roundabouts. Went down to East enders to check out the wine Noticed on the way back up Motorway to Citie Europe A large Camp being set up on the side of the road....When we drove into Citie Europe there where dozens of Vans full of riot police There was extra bard wire around the fence of the shuttle the car park for buses and lorries was closed Entrance to the M/H park was guarded by security they unlocked a chain across the entrance and let you in and out..There where armed police on the roofs of the buildings extra security with in citie Europe So we did not stop the night Went down to the aire in Calais Lots of police Patrolling some times four vans in convoy at the Railway station they stopped and searched any one carrying camping bags etc.. When we drove into the shuttle booking area there was riot police sat in vans at the booking in booths there was extra security checks on any vans. The British border people asked where we had come from we told them Calais aire .., the y advised us it was not safe to stay any where in Calais... We understand there is to be a large protest demonstration this weekend It is all to do with the stow away asylum people.... I did not see the ferry area but was told it is the same Riot police every where have alook at http://www.ainfos.ca/en/ainfos22822.html We were advised not to leave our van unattended.. and if you had external locker doors they would be opened by the border and police for checking
"Hope you dont mind me sharing the info Ham"
Rob


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

> Last month Natacha Bouchart, the mayor of Calais, said the UK's lax asylum system and
> benefits culture had 'imposed' thousands of illegal migrants on her town.
> 
> In a blistering attack in which she also called for millions in compensation, Mrs Bouchart
> ...


And this is news to us?( re: benefits culture) If France held stricter border controls for non EU immigrants their problems would be less. Of course just pile them into a bankrupt UK, it may help ease the bankruptcy of France.
I love France and the people I meet, but their ideas and pseudo ideals, at times, makes me think they are all twisting off their noses! 
I can understand many of their concerns, many of which are the same as our own fishermen, workers etc. but they are misguided in thinking all problems can be pushed across 23 miles of sea and not have a fight on their hands.
BTW There are other ferries to the great european continent...just they may not be as cheap or conveniently placed but they do avoid any unpleasantries being afforded by misguided French 'activists'. :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Freedom March Calais*

I second what has already been posted. We came through Calais last night. Vans full of police on every roundabout and major route.

We were asked at the tunnel where we had stopped last and when told Calais the van was searched.

The march is planned for 23rd onwards and is called "No Borders"
Thousands are expected to descend on Calais.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Freedom March Calais*



an99uk said:


> The march is planned for 23rd onwards and is called "No Borders"
> Thousands are expected to descend on Calais.


23rd Angie?? :?

That was yesterday - did you mean that?

Dave


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*Calais??*

I,ve been going through Calais, either in a motorhome or truck for the last 20 years, usually on a weekly/fortnightly basis,(depending on where I am going) and I've never, repeat never, parked up overnight in Calais or the surrounding area, I have a self imposed limit of 150miles if I'm in the truck and Amiens in the M/h, (unless I'm going to Tardinghen). And I've never had any trouble EVER. Anyone who parks up in Calais is asking for trouble.(in my humble opinion)arh.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Folks,

This is the event and the main demo starts on Saturday at the lighthouse, so be aware if in the town during the day. I have been watching it all week.

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/06/431769.html

Ian


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems there is a rally this Saturday:
http://london.noborders.org.uk/calais2009
Gerry


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Calais*

I posted the 23rd, as were told that was when many people will begin to descend on the town, the gendarme are ready for them.

I wouldn't fancy getting caught up in the fray.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Oh well, me and Sideways leave on the PO sailing Saturday, 12.15 getting to Calais I suppose about 2.45pm local time! :evil: :roll:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are doing the Tunnel tonight at 9pm so with luck they will be settled for the night or in the pubs and clubs. 

Where going to Cite Europe but will not now, 2 vans meeting up there, think we will head for Le Torquet unless someone else has a better choice. We are going to Tours tomorrow. 

Any Aires anyone can recommend would be useful, obviously not too far and campsites will be out as it will be late when we arrive. 

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> We are doing the Tunnel tonight at 9pm so with luck they will be settled for the night or in the pubs and clubs.
> 
> Where going to Cite Europe but will not now, 2 vans meeting up there, think we will head for Le Torquet unless someone else has a better choice. We are going to Tours tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If you are on the A16 dont miss this Somme service station as it is a delight
http://www.baiedesomme.fr/aire-autoroutiere-de-l-autoroute-a16-pres-de-la-baie-de-somme--ene25.html
Have a great time


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah that Somme station is terrific, the antidote to driving.

We did notice a distinct police presence in Calais last Thursday evening while dining in that square near the aire. Just constant patrol vans and two sweeps through the aire.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There was a short delay on Eurostar (from Brussels) when we got to Calais on the 23rd and many armed guards on the platform ensuring security of the train which doesn't normally stop there.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll second the thoughts about the Aire at Baie De La Somme on the A16. And if it is open, visit the exhibition tower.
Gerry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

```
think we will head for Le Torquet unless someone else has a better choice. Any Aires anyone can recommend would be useful, obviously not too far and campsites will be out as it will be late when we arrive.
```
We stayed at Parc International de la Canche off Boulevard de la Canche about 15 minutes walk from Le Touqet about 3 weeks ago. It's not a staffed campsite, and has grass and gravel motorhome parking only.

Whilst it had no electricity, it had the usual water facilities. The site is very large (adjacent a stadium) and you are bound to find a space no matter how late you arrive.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well,has it happened,or all just hot air?


tony


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I was in Calais on Friday evening waiting for my Tunnel crossing at 8.50am the following morning (27/5/09). My Son who is in the know rang and told me to try and leave that night as on Friday day there had been numerous arrests. At 11.30pm I made my way to the Terminal and passed around 200 activists camping in a field. Just my luck I also ended up in the middle of a Police convoy which came onto the Motorway as I made my way this numbered around 20 Vans. The Asylum holding area for the past 2 days has had Officers even posted on the roof. 
Got to the Terminal and even though my crossing was not for another 10 hours they put us on the next train no charge.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No problems today but heavy police presence on entry.


By the way  fuel station at jnctn 3 is closed, east enders is half empty as are other wine sellers.

dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sunday evening (28th) we headed for Cité €urope to park up in the motorhome area ready to do some early-morning shopping before catching the ferry this morning (Mon).

There were armed police everywhere, and I mean everywhere, in Cité Europe, which was otherwise totally deserted.

We headed for Calais Aire instead, where we felt very safe. Lots of vans there. Loads of good-natured French people out and about enjoying the pleasant evening sunshine. Equally, a significant police/gendarme presence too.

The only problem we had was a broken night's sleep due to events going on around us. "What events?" I hear you ask. 
Thick fog meant that numerous fog-horns were blasting out all night!

We arrived at Cité Europe at 09:00 this morning. Not so many police but all the parkings had security guards on duty.

Did not notice so much of an enhanced police presence around the ferry port this morning but the UK authorities there did search the van (for illegals) before we boarded.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We came through the tunnel last night - No problems anywhere including the stop at Cite Europe. 8)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

AutoQ - did you actually overnight in the Cité Europe camping car parking?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

No - I stayed for about four hours and left at 20:00, we did stay 3 weeks ago O/N and it was superb.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

pippin said:


> We headed for Calais Aire instead, where we felt very safe. Lots of vans there. Loads of good-natured French people out and about enjoying the pleasant evening sunshine. Equally, a significant police/gendarme presence too.
> 
> The only problem we had was a broken night's sleep due to events going on around us. "What events?" I hear you ask.
> Thick fog meant that numerous fog-horns were blasting out all night!


We must have been there at the same time pippin, we stayed Sunday night 28th June and our experience was the same as yours, very busy with lots of French enjoying the sunshine but a significant police presence.

The fog horns didn't allow for much sleep but it was all quiet when we left for Eurotunnel at 10.00am, no sign of police or protestors and we weren't questioned or searched when we got to the train either.

SidT was parked next but one to us on the aire on Sunday night and he intended going shopping at Cite Europe on Monday 29th and then spending Monday night on the Calais aire before catching a Tuesday morning ferry, so perhaps he'll be along soon to let us know if anything exciting happened after we left.


----------

